# Rectal bleeding?



## stinkycheesewoman (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi everyone. I was diagnosed with IBS about two years ago, but I've been chronically constipated since my early teens (I'm 24 now). Anyway, I occasionally experience rectal bleeding. Usually just a little bit on the toilet paper. I saw my doctor for it a few years ago, and she couldn't find any evidence of hemorrhoids, and said it was probably anal fissures. Well, for the past few weeks, I've been bleeding regularly. Like, every time I have a bowel movement. And it's been quite a bit of blood. On Monday, for instance, the toilet was just full of bright red blood (it's always bright red). I'm a little worried. My constipation was quite bad a few weeks ago; it took over a half an hour a few times. So I'm wondering...could I have injured myself? I have some rectal discomfort, but it's pretty mild. I saw my doctor last week for allergies and to get blood work done (all of it came back normal), but I wasn't too worried about this at the time so I didn't bring it up. UGH. Also, for many years, I've experienced this awful pain. It's like someone's stabbing a knife up there. It's always quick but excruciating. It doesn't happen on the toilet, either. Just at random times. My doctor said that was likely from the anal fissures, too. I guess my main question is: should I be worried? Do I need to go to the doctor again? I have a terrible reputation as a hypochondriac, so I don't like to go unless I have a good reason, haha.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No I wouldn't be worried.. but I would _definitely_ make another Doc appointment and get it checked out. And if you have any worries about being thought a hypochondriac.. please dismiss them. Where there is bright red blood... there is an opening od some sort... and an opening can lead to foreign stuff getting in. Not an ideal situation.. BUT..not a deadly situation either ..by ANY means. But.. nothing to be ignored either. It isn't a dire thing to get checked out but.. I think you should be seen for sure. At least to find out for sure if it is a fissure or hemmies or whatever it is. You should know and it should probably be treated.So when you make the call for the appointment... mention "weeks of rectal bleeding" and I'm sure no one would have a problem with you getting it checked out. And if they do.... tough! You can always look for another Doc later on.


----------



## verytired (Aug 14, 2009)

Get it checked out, what it sounds like is an anal fissure. Now an anal fissure is something that needs to heal with proper treatment. Without treatment it will only get worse. Treatment will include fitz bath, where you relax in a warm bath and some additional creams prescribed by the doctor. Now you will have change you diet in order to eliminate the constipation. This is an oxymoron given the fact that you have IBS-C but you have to try and get it done. Now its its something worse than an anal fissure than you will have to see a Proctologist. Hope this helps


----------



## smilefairy (Feb 12, 2010)

I would call your doctor and explain about the bright red blood in the stooland see what they have to say. They will probably want you to come in,but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If the bleeding is worse go back to the doctor.Fissure sometimes need prescription creams or other medical interventions and regular bleeding is a sign you may need to have that checked.Random severe rectal pain can be protalgia fugax. There isn't much you can do about it, but they can check to see if something else is causing the pain. Basically it is like a charley horse (like a leg cramp) but in the rectum/pelvic floor. Sometimes a warm sitz bath can help keep that relaxed as well as sometimes be good for healing fissures.


----------



## Dorrian34 (Mar 3, 2010)

I need help with bleeding. When I go to bathroom last couple of days I have noticed blood in my stool. What could this be? Do I need to go to doctor for check up? It really is getting on my nerves and my wife says that I need to see a doctor. I really don’t want to go because I am little embarrassed abut this. Please give me some advice.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In, or on?Brownish or no longer bright red blood mixed well into the stool tends to be bleeding from higher up can be from anything that inflames the lining of the colon to the part it bleeds. From acute illnesses to autoimmune diseases.Bright red blood on the outside of the stool tends to be from an anal irritation like a hemorrhoid (you may have internal ones you do not know you have) or an anal fissure or other sort of thing like that which can bleed when you pass a stool. Passing the stool stretches the tissue and can make something start bleeding at that time.You do need to see the doctor about this. Even if it is "just" an anal irritation, you do want to have that checked and if it bleeds a lot or every BM it may need stronger medication than you can buy over the counter.


----------



## Dorrian34 (Mar 3, 2010)

It seams that I had to go to doctor. My wife made me.







But to be hones it's a good thing that I went. He said that it might be many things and that he will do some test. He said that anal bleeding means that blood might come from intestines also. He has mentioned something about bleeding colon polyps. Does anybody know anything about this?Thank you for your help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most humans will eventually get colon polyps.Colon polyps are more likely to bleed than the regular colon lining. (basically think of a little finger of tissue sticking into the colon center where they can get rubbed or irritated by passing stool).The problem with polyps is a small percentage go on to become cancer so you do want to remove them as they show up. This is why they recommend getting a colonoscopy at 50 and then ever so often after that. If you remove the polyps as they form you greatly reduce the risk of getting colon cancer.


----------



## Dorrian34 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I also managed to found out that adenomas colon polyps are cancerous and this is scary. I am waiting still for my call from a doctor, so I still don't know do I have this. I found several other reasons for anal bleeding and they can point to many things. Some suggest it might be hemorrhoids some that it might be intestinal tract infection. I'm not sure any more. I really hope that doctor has some good news for me. If not it means that I will have to deal with this for a long time. Will I?Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is not true that every colon polyp is a cancer. Some of them can become cancerous and cancer usually starts in the polyps, but most polyps just stay polyps. The problem is you don't know which one is the one out of 100 that will go bad so taking them all out as the form is good prevention.Statistically the most likely thing if it is bright red blood on stool is hemorrhoids or an anal fissure. Both of those things typically respond to treatment and are not hugely difficult to manage.There are some other things that it can be, but jumping to the worse thing it can be rather than the most likely isn't all that helpful. If nothing else stressing out that you must be dying or have something that takes a lot of time and effort and still isn't likely to be controlled will make all the symptoms you have worse.Make the doctor's appointment and try to hope for the best (and statistically most likely) outcome and only stress out about the bad things only after you know. I know that is easier said than done.


----------



## johnzzq (Mar 23, 2010)

ya get an soc appointment and make sure ur all right


----------

